# TL-WN822N disconnects



## daelira (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi all, I'm having an issue I've been trying to figure out for myself for a while now and I'm stumped, so I come to you! I've been dealing with latency and disconnects with two separate USB wifi adapters and I can't figure out if it's an issue with the adapters, with range, or with my computer itself.

The first USB wifi adapter I had been using was a TP-Link TL-WN722N which had been working fine for several months before I started getting serious latency issues in games, which over time got worse, and then occasional disconnects would occur. Not just disconnects from the internet, but my computer would make the sound as though I had unplugged the USB device itself. Eventually this adapter stopped working in this computer all together - plugging it in to any of my six USB ports did nothing, the computer wasn't recognizing that I was plugging anything in. It did, however, still work in a different computer. Speeds weren't fantastic, but it worked. I couldn't figure out the problem so I just bought a new USB adapter, because I didn't know what else to try.

So I got the TL-WN822N which just arrived today. So far, it works, the speeds are good, no latency that I can see so far, but it keeps disconnecting every 40-60ish minutes. Making the same sound as if I unplugged the USB device all together. The computer recognizes that I still have a USB wifi adapter plugged in, but it won't 'see' any of the several wifi networks that are around me. I have to unplug the device and plug it back in again before it will reconnect. I haven't tried this one in a different computer as there isn't one that I can use for that long to test it out.

The only reason I haven't come to the conclusion that it's a problem with my USB ports is because my keyboard, mouse, and headset all work fine. If anyone has any ideas, I'd be extremely grateful!

ISP: Comcast cable
Model of modem/router combo: Arris TG862G/CT
Antivirus/Firewall: Microsoft Security Essentials/Windows Firewall










If my ipconfig is needed, I'll add that on.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

it maybe you are pulling to much power from the USB ports
Windows Tip of the Day: Windows 7: Checking USB Device Power Usage


----------



## daelira (Apr 23, 2014)

Okay, so that says each port is capable of 500mA, and device manager says my USB wifi adapter is using 500mA - would it report if the adapter actually needed more than 500mA or does it cap out at 500, so that's all it will say it's using? I have four ports on the back of my computer and two in the front, would it be worth having my wifi adapter be the only thing plugged in to either of those panels?

Edit to add - my headset hasn't been plugged in while this issue has been going on today with the new adapter. I just have the adapter, keyboard and mouse using 3 of the 4 ports available on the back of the computer.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> Okay, so that says each port is capable of 500mA


 no, each USB BUS is capable of 500mA NOT Port 


> Most computers have multiple what are known 'USB root hubs', and each hub can deliver a maximum of 500 milliamps of power to attached devices.


and this is what it sounds like is happening


> If the energy demands of the connected USB devices exceeds that limit, the USB bus can shutdown.


so it depends on how its setout on the PC as to how much power is available across all those ports



> would it be worth having my wifi adapter be the only thing plugged in to either of those panels?


 yes I would try that


----------



## daelira (Apr 23, 2014)

Ah, I misread that then. I'll give it a shot, thanks so much for the idea!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

i dont think you misread as it does say port in the diagram - so a little confusing 

did you check the current on the power tab ?

the tab should show for each hub
Double-click on one of the USB Root Hub entries.


----------



## daelira (Apr 23, 2014)

It's a bit confusing to me, Device Manager lists seven USB Root Hub entries so I have to click on all of them to find what I'm looking for, they all have different numbers of ports available, but here's a screenshot of the one that registers my wifi adapter:


----------



## daelira (Apr 23, 2014)

That appears to have been the issue...I've gone a couple hours now without any disconnects, I'll post back if there are any more issues. Thanks again!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

yes , it can be a little confusing 

that does mean that the other 4 ports cannot be used , although as you say it does say per port.

Well at least we have found the issue and you can have a play and see what works with your other USB devices 

I have never looked at how much current a wireless adapter needs - but never had an issue , with keyboards, mice printers and external harddrive attached to desktops along with a USB wireless adapter - at least thats on three desktops, mainly DELL who use a USB mouse and keyboard


----------



## daelira (Apr 23, 2014)

Well, this issue is still occurring - the only other information I've gleaned is that both my front and back USB panels would appear to be part of the same hub as I noticed during one disconnect that the light on my keyboard, which is plugged in to the front panel while my wifi adapter is plugged in to the back, went out for a second. Someone suggested to me that maybe it's a problem with my power supply, is that a possibility?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

possibly - BUT if you have more than 500mA it will cause an issue - perhaps the wireless adapter is faulty 
You could buy a powered usb hub and see if that helps - then the powered hub will be providing the power for the wireless adapter and not the USB in the PC


----------



## daelira (Apr 23, 2014)

Yes I looked up the cost of the external USB hubs, certainly less expensive than a new power supply. But one thing I'm confused about is that the external hub still has to be plugged in to one of the USB ports on the computer, does that not use the same amount of power?

Edit - I'm starting to feel a bit guilty that I obviously posted this in the wrong forum, is it possible to move it to a more appropriate one? :uhoh:


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> does that not use the same amount of power?


 should not as the power should come from the mains adapter on the USB Hub - it has to be a powered Hub not just a standard Hub


----------



## daelira (Apr 23, 2014)

I guess that's my next step then, thank you.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*not a recommendation* just some examples as i have never used these and also i'm based in UK
so used NewEgg US site as an example

Rosewill RHB-320R 7 Ports USB 2.0 Hub with Power Adapter - Newegg.com
Rosewill RHUB-210 USB 2.0 4-Port Hub with Power Adapter - Newegg.com


----------



## daelira (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks, I'll check those out!


----------

